# Experiences of IGF



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

What are people experinces on IGF?

gains, doseages etc and would you use again etc


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

have used 60mcg post workout for a month, i noticed longer pumps after sessions and a fuller look to the muscle


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cheers for the reply mate, would you recomend it ?,


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I mean im not competeing or anything, just looking into diffrent peps at the mo


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

if you have the money yeah go for it, it doesnt give outstanding gains although leads to formation of new muscle cells


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

noticable pumps and muscle fullness in days

found the hypos were a bit unpredictable due to its long half life!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

when i tried igf (2 years ago) i found i had no hypo's what so ever


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I tried igf a while back and did,nt really get any thing from it.I,m just starting to have another run this week.I think the first time i was expecting to much.We,ll see arfter this run i guess...


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

My opinion is that you have to be quite ripped to notice the IGF1. I have used it for 2 months and got good results in my opinion, i felt like 1 kilo of real muscle. a fat friend using it double dosage say is nothing for him, of course when his body composition is a lot of fat and water, he cannot notice the effect.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

I used 60-80mcg after training and results were nice good pumps makes you look massive nice fullness, But the more times per week i used it the less potent so in the end i used it 2-3days per week


----------



## Witte paard (Jul 22, 2009)

Dragon555 said:


> I used 60-80mcg after training and results were nice good pumps makes you look massive nice fullness, But the more times per week i used it the less potent so in the end i used it 2-3days per week


I've noticed the same that if i use it more often i get less effect each time i think its really downgrading the receptors.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea if you are lean you will look good. I used 100mcg in the a.m 4 wks. pumped to fcuk! look full. thats it


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

oh yea no hypo's


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I've used it twice and the best results I got from it was doing 50 mcg post workout every other day, only sides were I kept wanting to fall asleep (which is a sign is that its working) and I swear by hands and feet have gone bigger!! I also saw a jump in size some months later, which I hypothetically put down to the new muscle fibres that the IGF created, having had to time to grow throw the stimulus of training...

Due to the receptors downgrading so quickly, general advice is 30 days on, 60 days off..

If you can afford it, its worth a try..


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I used igf in my bi's, tri's and chest most times and feel it has contributed to fresh keepable gains. I did 40mcg 3 days a week, pwo. And I swear it made my pct easier.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I got the most crazy vascularity from 80mcg a day. Just freaky.

When I was dieting, weight loss stopped and I had to crank it up to get more loss.

Not sure why. Might have to be with the spike in insulin?

Not sure.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I just started another run,And fcuk it i got swine flue.I,m locked down in my house with to dogs driving me mad...I,ll start again when i,m better,,,Oink Oink..


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

What are the side effects of igf1? i have heard it can make your internal organs grow? also can make your gut enlarged? is this true?. Could it be used in pct to help hold onto gains?

arnold


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

what dosages do you run alongside gh? I'm planning on running a cycle of aas, gh and I'd love to add igf as well any suggestions?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

how are you using the GH...ED , EOD?? if using EOD why not use IGF on the non GH days, or 3 times per week 60mcg post worlout...


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going to use gh 8uis M W F, so should I use igf T T S? also do you inject post workout on the worked muscle group?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I dislike it. The only thing i ever got were two lumps in my delt which are still there 3 years later. Tried an amp a few times and each time i got sick of injecting it and threw the rest away.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

ive just used it subq, never bothered with the site specific shots as personally not a buyer of it being much different it at all.... never got any lumps though...but have always pinned it in the belly


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you still treat igf the same as slin? meaning should you have some simple sugars to hand just in case?


----------

